# Who uses a FX5 for water changes?



## Kevin007 (Jul 20, 2008)

I was thinking of using a FX5 for water changes on a 220G, using gravity to change the water will take hours..

What are your experiences with using a FX5?


----------



## ry05coupe (Dec 30, 2008)

buy / make a python system.


----------



## Kevin007 (Jul 20, 2008)

ry05coupe said:


> buy / make a python system.


Doesn't pump out water as fast as a FX5


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

No but its easier and you can get the debri in the gravel instead of water only.

I have an Fx5 and did use it to w/c 1x and went back to the python


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 28, 2005)

Wouldn't a powerhead pump out the water just as fast and be cheaper and less cumbersome.
Unless you want to filter the water that you pump out.


----------



## mr limpet (Oct 16, 2007)

I actually use both in my 90 gallon.I use the python to gravel vac,then the fx5 to drain the rest of the water in the tank.I change 50% water each week,and after gravel vac,it takes minutes instead of half an hour to drain tank useing the fx5.Then I use the python to refill tank.I would definitly use the fx5(to drain water)on a tank that size,it will save you lots of time.


----------



## zcfish (Jan 31, 2009)

i do have an fx5 and find it cumbersome to change water with it. i use a powerhead (quiet one, cheap) to pump the water out then use the same power head to pump the water in from a garbage can. i only need to gravel vac maybe once every three or four weeks with all the circulation not much poop left. i use a sand substrate which helps.


----------



## Kevin007 (Jul 20, 2008)

I plan to run a 55G sump + Eheim 2217 + 3-4 Koralia powerheads for water circulation - hopefully, little to no poop is left in the sand.

The deciding factor for the FX5 is whether or not it is good for water changes.

Why is it cumbersome to change water with it? It pumps out around 600GPH with media so to pump out 50% of the water, I'm guessing it would take roughly 10 minutes which is very acceptable.


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

My tank is roughly 25' from the drain I pump the water into. I guess it's a matter of me not being close enough or having a hose that will reach. When I used the filter I had to do the bucket thing which is what Iwanted to avoid. Draining the filter for maintenance with it is a good option though.


----------



## Kevin007 (Jul 20, 2008)

gmaschke said:


> My tank is roughly 25' from the drain I pump the water into. I guess it's a matter of me not being close enough or having a hose that will reach. When I used the filter I had to do the bucket thing which is what Iwanted to avoid. Draining the filter for maintenance with it is a good option though.


I see, in my case it will be perfect because there is a window near the fish tank, I can drain the water straight to my garden.

(i make sure the blinds are closed in the day though, so no algae outbreak)

any other issues with the FX5?


----------



## DanDee (Mar 7, 2008)

What are your return pumps from your sumps? Just plumb them with a valve so it can be used as a water changer. Mine works like a charm!
Dan


----------



## itsalmosteasy (Jan 8, 2009)

Right now you can pick up pond pumps for dirt cheap. I got a 750G/hr for 20 bucks


----------



## Kevin007 (Jul 20, 2008)

Dandee, that is a great idea, I'll seriously consider it. The pump should be even stronger than the FX5.

Do you think a 55G sump + 2217 is sufficient for a 220G?

itsalmosteasy - I'll look into it, thanks


----------



## DanDee (Mar 7, 2008)

Kevin007 
Ya a 55g would be good. Its dimensions to be able to fit in your stand are important!
I also would recommend two canisters and UGJ's.
Dan


----------



## Kevin007 (Jul 20, 2008)

DanDee said:


> Kevin007
> Ya a 55g would be good. Its dimensions to be able to fit in your stand are important!
> I also would recommend two canisters and UGJ's.
> Dan


I will probably run 2 eheim 2217s with it or one FX5 and one 2217 with 3-4 Koralia 4s, to do the job UGJ are supposed to do


----------



## mr limpet (Oct 16, 2007)

My tank is 10 feet away from my laundry room,so thats where I drain my tank water.I take my clothes washing machine drain hose out and put in the fx5 line in.So the water goes out to my septic tank as the clothes washing machine waste water would.Just have to remember to put washing machine hose back in when I'm finished.


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

No never had an issue with the FX5 I love it.


----------

